# Frog ... I mean Frogs fishing



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.kayakbassfishing.com/kbfBB3/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=14163&start=0


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome. You gonna get one Doc?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

dang

Dang. 

DANG.

and 

*DANG. *



.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like you could have a tangled mess on your hands in a hurry with the yard rake one.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

ohhh gawwwd...i hope we dont see those with sabikis on the pier any time soon :cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Efficiency at its best...

NJD


----------

